# Is the Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 LED High, Medium or Low Light?



## PBM3000 (8 Oct 2017)

My 59w F&P LED is rated (by Fluval) at 82 PAR / 4960 Lux at 45cm depth, matching closely my Roma 240. 

So is this "High", "Medium" or "Low" light?


----------



## PBM3000 (9 Oct 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Kezzab (10 Oct 2017)

I think, could be misremembering here, that 50+ at substrate would be considered high light.


----------



## Edvet (10 Oct 2017)




----------



## Kezzab (10 Oct 2017)

That's the graph I was trying to visualise!


----------



## PBM3000 (10 Oct 2017)

I can visualise it too.

Understanding it is another matter entirely!    What part do I read for LED?


----------



## Edvet (10 Oct 2017)

82 par at 45 cm is between medium and high light. Sadly this kind of graph is hard to make for LED's as there are a LOT of LED configurations and qualities out there. Far far more variation then f.i. T8's or T5's.


----------



## PBM3000 (10 Oct 2017)

Many thanks all.  I had suspected the F&P was Med-High (at 100%).  I run mine at 70% so I think I can safely assume I'm _approaching_ Medium at least.  I'd like to see more growth in my tank but I'm not sure whether to up the lights, up the ferts or both?!


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Oct 2017)

Am I the only one who owns a PAR meter?

T. Barr suggested that people pool their pennies and as a group, purchase a low budget one. Then pass it around so that people can get a better idea of what's happening in their tanks and to hopefully produce similar charts for various brands/models of LEDs.

People are all too happy spending money on ridiculous test kits so they have no funds left over to afford an instrument that actually tells the truth. 


Cheers,


----------



## Edvet (10 Oct 2017)

Strange no one has come up with a decent affordable consumer one in the last years
Guess the hardware manufacturers prefer to make new megaton lights


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Oct 2017)

Well the problem is one of supply and demand. The only folks that buy the meters are mostly universities and researchers, which is a very small number. 
There are lots of Klingons, so photon torpedoes and other megaton devices fly off the shelves, and this drives lower prices.

Cheers,


----------



## Costa (11 Oct 2017)

I am a newbie, and tend to go with these Tropica "guidelines" http://tropica.com/en/guide/make-your-aquarium-a-success/light/ (although I prefer Clive's explanation which sometimes is quite difficult to follow I must admit).


----------

